# BNR HPRV doesn’t sound like it’s working correctly



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

See this link for your answer: Installed the BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the input but I think there is something else going on here.
I took the whole thing apart again today to see if I missed something (again) and found nothing different.
To do this I had to unplug the MAF sensor and the actuator for the HPRV. In the whole process I realized one of the screws holding the MAF sensor to the metal intake pipe was loose, maybe allowing unmetered air to flow in.
Also, During the drive following the reassembly I noticed that the sound the turbo made (when it spooled up then I guess “recirculated” the air after releasing the throttle) gradually changed. It went from sounding like the stock bpv to what I described before, the sucking and different tones.

Could the possible unmetered air cause this valve to operate ineffectively?


----------

